# Allez tubing - A1 or E5 SLX ?



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm hoping to grab a 2007 Allez at model year end prices. I'm wondering how big a difference there is in frame quality between the Elite with A1 tubing and the Comp with Columbus E5 SLX. Is the Columbus tubing significantly lighter? stiffer? 
What differences would I notice between the two frames while riding?
thanks-


----------



## Loco (Jul 24, 2007)

A1 tubing is spesh's stuff, columbus isn't. A1 goes well with steak. Columbus discovered America, take your pick...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for such an informative response. rrr:


----------



## Loco (Jul 24, 2007)

Whats the price difference?


----------



## Loco (Jul 24, 2007)

Everyone but a tour pro wouldn't beable to tell the difference between the two frames, they changed the material to make the frame seem"better" Pick which on you like more, based on the components and fit. Both will ride close to exactly the same. The A1 might be a tad stiffer, but again, probably unnoticable.


----------

